# Throwing stuff on the floor?!



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Both Dale and Major Garland throw anything they find on the floor: lighters, cell phones, plastic wrappers, apples, tomatoes...anything that is lying on something that is higher than the floor. 

I think it's hilarious, but I was just wondering if other cats do this as well, since my childhood cats never did anything like that.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea, all the time. My cats do anything that is considered destructive.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine knock things onto the floor sort of as an afterthought, rather than a premeditated action. My biggest problem is the thieves I currently having living with me. They take things and carry them somewhere else. Snick, Cindy, and Shorty are the worst perps, especially that crafty little Shorty. For a long time, any comb by the bathroom sink ended up in the bathtub; later, somebody with a warped sense of humor started dropping them in the toilet. Now, if I want a comb, I look under the bedcovers......I found three combs there this week. Anything long (peacock feathers, shoestrings, wand toys) ends up in a sleeping box under the kitchen table. A few days ago, I started missing pens and pencils from the kitchen countertop. I looked and looked and finally found five pens and two pencils in one of the cat beds in the living room. It's so fascinating to me that each type of item has its own hiding place, so they have to be thinking, "Let's see, this is a pen, so it goes in the tan bed......":idea


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, anything laying on a surface gets whipped across the room with a fast paw.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rochelle doesn't. But Alice and Samantha are known for putting the smack down on anything they deem should be on the floor. Samantha is hilarious...she takes these huge almost cartoonish swings at whatever she's smacking, and practically throws it across the room. XD I call it her "pimp-paw".


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Mine knock things onto the floor sort of as an afterthought, rather than a premeditated action. My biggest problem is the thieves I currently having living with me. They take things and carry them somewhere else. Snick, Cindy, and Shorty are the worst perps, especially that crafty little Shorty. For a long time, any comb by the bathroom sink ended up in the bathtub; later, somebody with a warped sense of humor started dropping them in the toilet. Now, if I want a comb, I look under the bedcovers......I found three combs there this week. Anything long (peacock feathers, shoestrings, wand toys) ends up in a sleeping box under the kitchen table. A few days ago, I started missing pens and pencils from the kitchen countertop. I looked and looked and finally found five pens and two pencils in one of the cat beds in the living room. It's so fascinating to me that each type of item has its own hiding place, so they have to be thinking, "Let's see, this is a pen, so it goes in the tan bed......":idea


Sorry, but that's the best laugh I've had in a long time! Everything in its place--sounds like my own sense of organization, maybe that's why I get along with cats.

Little Hersh and Blizzy don't knock anything off counters/tables. Snowby, on the other hand, loves to push pens and keys off of counters. Nothing else, just pens and keys. And Hersh has a thing about licking the outside of my plastic olive oil bottles. A few times he knocked them off the counter in hopes of spilling the oil. It worked once, early on, so that imprinted on him. I moved them to the back and put a small soda and water bottle near the edge instead , so now in his frustration he knocks those two items off the counter virtually every day--but nothing else. Who knows what's going on inside their heads?


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Ivan and Marilyn don't, but my friend's late cat Sapphire used to steal pencil erasers and hide them under her bed


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Mine knock things onto the floor sort of as an afterthought, rather than a premeditated action. My biggest problem is the thieves I currently having living with me. They take things and carry them somewhere else. Snick, Cindy, and Shorty are the worst perps, especially that crafty little Shorty. For a long time, any comb by the bathroom sink ended up in the bathtub; later, somebody with a warped sense of humor started dropping them in the toilet. Now, if I want a comb, I look under the bedcovers......I found three combs there this week. Anything long (peacock feathers, shoestrings, wand toys) ends up in a sleeping box under the kitchen table. A few days ago, I started missing pens and pencils from the kitchen countertop. I looked and looked and finally found five pens and two pencils in one of the cat beds in the living room. It's so fascinating to me that each type of item has its own hiding place, so they have to be thinking, "Let's see, this is a pen, so it goes in the tan bed......":idea


Hahahahahahaa, thats hilarious!! What fun kitties you have!


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

NRD said:


> Little Hersh and Blizzy don't knock anything off counters/tables. Snowby, on the other hand, loves to push pens and keys off of counters. Nothing else, just pens and keys. And Hersh has a thing about licking the outside of my plastic olive oil bottles. A few times he knocked them off the counter in hopes of spilling the oil. It worked once, early on, so that imprinted on him. I moved them to the back and put a small soda and water bottle near the edge instead , so now in his frustration he knocks those two items off the counter virtually every day--but nothing else. Who knows what's going on inside their heads?


Interesting, olive oil! I have a friend who's cat licks all the photographs hanging on the wall. Just photographs. I wonder what that is all about


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali will pry open the kitchen cupboard with the spices and start knocking the spices off the lazy susan onto the floor, one by one. While looking me right in the eye. 

BOP! 

"Stop it, Cali!"

BOP!

"Cali, NO!"

BOP!

"Don't make me get up!"

BOP!

I stand up.

BOP!

I take a step towards her.

There's a blur of peach and gray as she takes off as if her tail is on fire........


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha! Dale does the "looking in the eye" thing as well! The straight looking while throwing my cell phone off the table, little rascal!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Cali will pry open the kitchen cupboard with the spices and start knocking the spices off the lazy susan onto the floor, one by one. While looking me right in the eye.
> 
> BOP!
> 
> ...


You just perfectly described what happens between Alice and I every time she's being naughty. They just have to look you in the eye!!! *shakesfist*


----------

